# Kimber Ultra Carry II



## Alpacino

Anybody have this gun or any other Kimber Ultra in the 3" barrel? and what are your thought on them?? I've heard that Kimber was having alot of problems with their external extractors and failure to eject and recently changed all there extractor back to internal. Is this true?

Secondly, I've heard that that the Kimber magazine are known for their failure to feed or add to the ejection of the casing problem. 

I am definitely looking at the Kimber Ultra Carry II and wanted some feedback before I go and make the best purchase of my life or the worst!!


----------



## RONNIE J

*Great Carry Gun*

I have 3 of the ultra carry in the CDP, ECLIPSE--STAINLESS,, all three have went with out one problem--KIMBER has really tamed the recoil in a 3 inch gun with these little sweethearts. I do not recommend or use the factory mag in an alloy frame KIMBER. I change out the follower and spring for the Wilson or Tripp kits--and have never had a problem with them--the new KIM PRO mags work great and have become my carry mags--they will not damage an alloy frame. I have the ECLIPSE with the EE and have never had a problem with it the other two are IE.

The ULTRA CARRY IS A GOOD CHOICE BUT I REALLY LOVE THE PRO CARRY ALSO.

Luck with what you pick

Ron


----------



## MJZZZ

I own an Ultra CDP II and it has the internal extractor, it was a replacement for my first Ultra CDP which came as a brand new non-working gun. It was not a cheap gun, but came with cheap mags and was extremely undependable. At 1100 rounds it went back to Kimber for repair but the service was fast. At 1400 rounds I finally had my first error free 100 round range session, my problem now is I've lost confidence in the gun as a carry weapon. I'm taking my Kimber and RIA shooting again tomorrow for another 50 rounds each and hoping for good results. I will not buy another Kimber. Mike Z


----------



## Alpacino

Sound like you have to really baby the Kimbers or else your risking a non reliable gun right out of the box. Or invest more $$$$ than you already forked out for the already over priced gun.

What other 1911 in a sub compact with a 3 to 3 1/2 inch barrel for CCW would you recommend if not a Kimber????

I've put about 1000 rounds + through my glock 23 without one FTF or any other problems. One of the most reliable guns I ever shot or owned.

All the forums and other opinions on the Kimbers have been hit or miss. I have shot the Kimber Ultra Carry II and it was very acurrate nice to shoot, felt great in my hand, but when loading the magazine and releasing the slide it would slide back so slow that the round would get caught in between the chamber and the ejector. Is that the spring and follower you were talking about?? 

I am in the market for a 1911 to conceal that looks and feels like the Kimber Ultra Carry II. I need some strong advice. My other choice was the HK P2000 or P2000SK. Let me know what your guys thoughts are?

One more question, is the Kimber the only 1911 company that has problem with their mags?? I heard this plenty of times before all they all mention to get the wilson mags right from the beginning. So what is that another $30 a pop?


----------



## js

I'm currently carrying a Kimber Pro CDP II, 4-inch barrel... I've read about some having problems with their kimbers, of course I've read about problems with every gun out there. I've had no issues with mine and I have the external extractor. I've put about a 1,000 rounds thru it so far and could not be happier...

If you've shot one and liked the way it felt in your hand and shot... Then get it.


----------



## scooter

Ive never babied my eclipse ultra and after 300 rds to break in it has been flawless.I guess ya get out of it what ya put into it


----------



## billdeserthills

*Kimber .,45*

I just replaced my Para-Ord P-10 with a used Kimber Ultra Ten II. The Ten stands for a 10 round magazine which I am hooked on for my pocket carry gun. I couldn't be happier with it, but I have tried a few types of ammo that it just won't eat, like Cor-Bon& Speer hollowpoints. I don't have a problem with Federal Hydro-Shok or the Hornady XTP bullets. Of course FMJ is good. I had to replace the Para, it was always getting rusty in my pocket, also wasn't real accurate, any of you guys who own a Para, I'm sure you know about poor accuracy. I have had three and they all sucked-then again my carry gun is an STI Edge, so maybe I'm just spoiled.


----------



## MoCCW

*NEVER a PROBLE WITH MY KIMBERS*

I have a ultra aegis II, and a ultra carry both over 1000 rds, no problems what soever, especially after 100 rds or so, you can not have limp wrist with these guns though.


----------



## SemoShooter

*Kimber Magazine*

Do you know who makes the magazines for Kimber's Ultra Aegis II? Do any manufacturers other than Kimber make mags for this pistol?


----------



## MoCCW

*Chip Mckormick?*

I think that they might make mags also, i just got mine through kimber..


----------



## glockman19

I have 3 Kimbers:

Ultra Raptor II
Raptor II
Custom II
All with internal Extractors.

I have nad NO problems with any of them. The rear sight on the Custom did drift slightly but $10 and 5 min @ the smith & it was corrected.

The Raptors are both a pleasure to shoot. Would love teo get a Pro Raptor II ie next but they were never on the CA DOJ "Approved List". I'm still looking for anyone who has moved in state or a LEO who has one and is willing to part with it.

I will be getting a Pro model by Years end either a Pro Carry, CDP or Eclipse.


----------



## SemoShooter

*Ultra Aegis II*

I bought an Ultra Aegis II yesterday, took it to the range and shot 160 rounds. What a sweet shooting pistol! It is realllly accurate. A good shooter (I'm not) could group well from 25 yards with this little jewel. No fail for fire, feed, or eject. The only issue is that 3 of the 5 magazines do not lock the slide open when empty. I'm going to shoot more on Saturday. I think the mags will function better with a little more range time.


----------



## schwazche

I've an Ultra Carry II w/night sights and the logo'd CTC Lasergrips and it's the most reliable, accurate and fun-to-shoot side arm that I own. It eats everything I've ever fed her with nary a FTF or FTE and I use Kimber 7 rd factory mags. I carry a smaller Beretta because the Kimber's too big to be my pocket carry and I've yet to find a holster that I like. With winter coming it'll become my regular carry but until then, I've relegated it to home defense and an occasional trip to the range. All said, I'm sold on the UCII. 

Good Luck and God Bless!
schwazche


----------



## MilDot

I picked up a Stainless Ultra Carry II a week ago. I have only put 150 rounds through it. All ammo was at least 10 years old; factory FMJ, reloads, cor bon HP, golden sabre, black talon, etc. Just a bunch of crap I needed to get rid of. I had a few malfunctions, after the gun was really gunked up... and with a blued kimber factory mag, the stainless mag worked and a full size wilson mag worked great. All malfunctions were failure to fully cycle, slide back 1/4 inch, could be forced closed with non firing hand and the gun would keep running. (extremely fouled chamber at that point) This was not a proper break in, but more of an out of the box torture test. I trust the internal extractor and I trust the gun. I don't forsee any problems after another couple of hundred rounds of proper break in and wilson mags. But I will keep you updated. The rear sight does need to be drifted, I am hitting one inch left of point of aim at 20 yds. and shooting 2-2.5 inch groups offhand. My thirteen year old son was shooting it almost as well with 2.5 to 3 inch groups, he loves it. (And, no I would not allow him to force a slide closed and continue firing) 
I own a couple of Vandenberg full customs built on Colts ('70 GCNM and a Delta Elite) and I'm picking up a Les Baer TR Commanche in a couple of weeks. I like the Kimber, I would not invest any more in a three inch, and if I have a problem, I can isolate the cause and replace the part. Kimber did a great job in engineering this gun and that seems to be the biggest problem with the three inchers, traditionally speaking... MIM parts do not bother me, as I have never had a 1911 for one year without replacing everything so I doubt there will be any stock parts in this gun long anyway, I just can't seem to leave anything alone.


----------



## cnova

I love all of my ultras. I have them in all the cal.'s 9mm .40cal and a .45cal. They all worked out of the box. They only thing i would change is the mags. Here is a picture a all three of them.

9MM s/b .40cal SS .45 b


----------



## Bighorn

I have a new Kimber Ultra Carry II Stainless, which I am getting to like more and more.
I have run 400 rounds of FMJ factory ammo thru it, no problems. The only ammo it hasn't liked is Federal Hydra Shok- I ran a box of Speer Gold Dot Short Barrel 230 gr. thru it last week, no problems.
But, it's favorite new ammo by far is the Black Hills 200 gr. SWC. Perfect functioning, and is the most accurate stuff I've shot in it so far- managed to fire a mag into a single, big ragged hole at 15 yards this afternoon, with this ammo.

By comparison, the only ammo my Smith and Wesson 1911 doesn't like is, you guessed it, loaded with SWC bullets!


----------



## Guest

schwazche said:


> I've an Ultra Carry II w/night sights and the logo'd CTC Lasergrips and it's the most reliable, accurate and fun-to-shoot side arm that I own. It eats everything I've ever fed her with nary a FTF or FTE and I use Kimber 7 rd factory mags. I carry a smaller Beretta because the Kimber's too big to be my pocket carry and I've yet to find a holster that I like. With winter coming it'll become my regular carry but until then, I've relegated it to home defense and an occasional trip to the range. All said, I'm sold on the UCII.
> 
> Good Luck and God Bless!
> schwazche


I haven't bought one yet but did try it on and slip my gun in it and this is a sweet holster. http://www.productwizard.com/galcofedpaddle2.html it is lined with nice smooth fuzzy stuff and has a gutter that your front sight runs down to aid in holstering the gun. It is nice.:smt023


----------



## wtfd661

i have a tactical ultra that i've owned for 1 1/2 years now with no problems, have had no problems with any ammo i've fed it, great weapon, highly recommended


----------



## ttomp

I just bought my second Kimber on saturday ( ultra carry II ) and went shooting sunday , and it was flawless and vey very accurate,


----------



## Mach One Man

*Pro CDP II*

I've owned my Kimber for 2 years, put about 5-600 rounds through it with no problems. I did opt for the Kim Pro mags though. It is by far the best shooting, feeling 1911 I've owned. Had Springfields, AMT's, Smith & Wesson, Remington. Both my Glocks (21 & 21SF) have had FTF & FTF issues as well as being bulky & heavy with 14 rounds. I would have bought the Ultra but I have BIG hands & the pro was better for me. I plan to purchase another as soon as I get my tax rebate. So many models....:mrgreen:


----------



## wiseguy

what about the ballistics out of the smaller barrel? How much of a difference is there? Is the .45 still a freight train?


----------



## ditch_dgr

Sounds like it is kind of hit and miss with the Kimbers and I guess I am just lucky I have a TLE and a Stainless Ultra Carry II both have not had any problems.

I have 800 rounds through the Ultra and I shoots really well. My wife is an excellent shot, she can do a 1.5" group in the center of the target at 7 yards with almost anything she shoots. She shot my Ultra a couple of range visits ago and put 7 rounds in the center of the target, 3 of the shots went in the same hole on the target, she moved it back to 50 feet and did a 4 inch group there. This is almost as good as she is with her Glock 34 or my TLE. 

I would recommend this gun to anyone.


----------



## bill5074

I just bought my 2nd CDP II. This one is the Ultra Carry in the 3" version. I use all Wilson combat magazines. They are great little guns, but can be particular about the mags and the ammo you feed into them . Experiment a little bit and see what works best and stick with it. Good Luck!!


----------



## ttomp

I love mine


----------



## Angus

I own the Kimber Ultra Carry II in stainless 45 ACP.. Over 1000 rounds and not one single problem EVER.. I also have an original Colt M1911, and quite honestly, I have a hard time deciding which one I like more.. For my every day carry though, definitely the Kimber.. Perfect size and punch for defensive carry...


----------



## Slowfire

I have a Kimber Ultra Carry I and it has been on my CCW since 1998. Other pistols have come and gone but this one has always been there. I've owned only one Kimber with an external extractor and I have had no problems with it whatsoever, so I don't understand what all the hallabaloo is about. I sold my Ultra Carry II to a friend who wanted to get his CCW. Of all the 3 inch 1911s that I have owned, the Kimber is my favorite, then comes my Colt Officer's Model Enhanced.


----------



## Ted

*stretch your factory kimber mag springs 2 1/2 " works*

take your factory kimber mag and stretch the spring 2 1/2 in .:smt1099 and your factory mag will feed jest like a wilson mag i did and it works great 3,000 rounds so far with no problems at all


----------



## jim933

*Kimber Ultra II failure to Feed*

oops...can't delete this


----------



## nailer

I bought one on the Kimber reputation. The gun looked good, but was hard to rack and wouldn't feed unless I had high quality fmj ammo. When it did shoot, it was accurate with easily handled recoil. I sold it because it just didn't feel right in my hands.


----------



## mattyd

*CDP Ultra II*

I share your pain in trying to decide what to get. I bit the bullett and bot the CDP Ultra II. Love it. I don't regret it one bit. Hope yours works as well as mine.


----------



## rman

Just bought a Stainless Ultra Carry II in 9mm. Haven't got to shoot it much, but so far, so good. It's a nice little gun. Mine has an internal extractor. My only complaint is that I wish they shipped with more than 1 magazine.


----------



## kudu61

*No Problem*

I owm a Kimber SLE(stainless limited edition) it' a PRO CARRY II with a steel frame not an alloy. I have 2 Kimber mags ,1 is 7 round the other is 8. Maybe 2k rounds thru each mag and NEVER had a malfunction. not 1 FTF, not 1 fail to feed. Would trust this pistol every day, all day. maybe I'm just lucky. Later, Bill


----------



## dondavis3

*Kimber Pro CDP II*

I own a Pro CDP II and have shot about 400 rounds through it - it is one of the best .45's I've ever shot - never a jam - crisp trigger pull , very accurate - I love it.

:smt1099


----------



## jim933

*Kimber Ultra II quality*

Save your money.

It's a nice gun to look at. Accuracy and precision are excellent without match and you get bragging rights because... "Hey, It's a Kimber, dude!"; but Failure to Feed & failure to go into battery have been nothing but a pain in my ______ and I surmise for quite a few others on this site. At least 500 rnds through it and still acting up!

Put in a Wilson mag and that sort of helped; but am peeved that I had to buy a $35 mag for a Kimber...can't they put a quality mag into their own gun for the $$$$$ $ I paid?

I later noticed the slide lock was flimsy and bouncing up just a hair and thought that might be causing the F2F's, called Kimber and got a live person (They are known for their Customer Service....very good) He sent a more robust slide lock and the problem seems to have gone away, but now about a 2% failure to go to complete battery!

I do not trust the thing to save my life and will probably send it back to Kimber for some work.

Finish scratches VERY easily...not pleased about that either.

Cleaning requires the use of a leeeetle piece of bent wire (supplied with gun) to lock back the recoil spring and while yes, it can be done without...so can taking apart your car's engine with a pair of lock pliers...it makes the job easier. Just something else to fall to the bottom of my field & tool box or vanish in the rug...one more gun-thing to obsess over regarding its location in a house full of kids. It won't be long till I loose that thing...

Save your money and get a Glock. Really. I have one of those and while that double stack mag makes it a bit fat for easy concealed carry (I can carry it though) and I doubt anyone's ever said, "Hey beautiful looking gun!"; they're simple to operate, field strip in 5 steps (or less depending on how you're counting), never fail, acceptably nice accuracy, precise and the finish is tough as nails....I've adjusted the rear sights on my G26 with a tackhammer (!) with not a scratch; but I can't pop the slide release on the Kimber without scratching it.

With the $$ you'll save you can load up on cool stuff like a laser sight and maybe some tritiums for back up.


----------



## dondavis3

jim933 said:


> Save your money.
> 
> Put in a Wilson mag and that sort of helped; but am peeved that I had to buy a $35 mag for a Kimber...can't they put a quality mag into their own gun for the $$$$$ $ I paid?
> 
> .


I agree that the magazine isn't as good as it should be - I bought 3 Wilson Mags too, but other than that I haven't had any of the problems you say you've had.

By the way I have two Glocks and while they are great guns, they aren't any better that the Kimber.,

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3

rman said:


> Just bought a Stainless Ultra Carry II in 9mm. Haven't got to shoot it much, but so far, so good. It's a nice little gun. Mine has an internal extractor. My only complaint is that I wish they shipped with more than 1 magazine.


I couldn't agree more - ship with more than a single mag and they need some help in the quality of their magazine department.

:smt1099


----------

